# Kim Kardashian Perfume at Sephora



## MAC_Whore (Oct 26, 2009)

From MSN:

 Quote:

  Hollywood's Kardashian clan are about to get under your skin for real - the reality TV family is launching a new cosmetics range.

Family matriarch Kris Jenner and her Kardashian kids Khloe, Kim and Kourtney are perfecting their very own skincare line they hope to have in stores next spring (10).

The launch will coincide with socialite Kim's new fragrance, which will be available exclusively at Sephora stores in February (10).  
 
Hmmm..thoughts?


----------



## aziajs (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm curious.  I have found that a lot of these celebrity scents are actually very nice.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 26, 2009)

It's just another way for her to become more famous and make more money. Nothing necessarily wrong with that but I'm whatever about celebrity perfumes. Don't really care for the hype.


----------



## User67 (Oct 27, 2009)

If it's really nice I would buy it. But, I'm super picky with perfumes so it really has to wow me!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 27, 2009)

if i like it i'd probably buy it. the skincare line??? not sure about that one. maybe some hand lotion or something.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 27, 2009)

if i like the scent i will buy it, i never care whose name they put on it i buy what i like.  however that it is a sephora exclusive turns me off, i am a bit far from sephora


----------



## makeba (Oct 27, 2009)

i am a perfume fenatic!!! if it smells good on me i would buy it!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 12, 2009)

did anyone try this one out yet?


----------



## BrawnShuga (Jan 30, 2010)

Falls under the gardenia family, actually smells somewhat comparable to Micheal Kors. Not much a fan of that family, but to each his own!


----------



## yummy411 (Jan 31, 2010)

i'm looking forward to it! the bottle is pretty. i'm having this kim k vs. beyonce fragrance battle in my head. can't wait to see who wins!


----------



## labellavita7 (Jan 31, 2010)

I got this the other day, it's floral and sweet, like Michael Kors mixed with Aquolina Pink Sugar. It's a bit heavy on the nostrils upon first application but throughout the day of course it becomes nice and light, but the light scent stays. I really like her perfume


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 31, 2010)

whenever my sephora order gets here i'll check out the sample. sounds interesting. i don't have many floral perfumes in my cabinet.


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 2, 2010)

i will also pass on her skin care line


----------



## bellaboomboom (Feb 2, 2010)

My Mom sent me the sample she got from Sephora and I love it!  I usually don't wear florals but I just love the gardenia smell it has.  Very fresh smelling.  Very spring-like.   I am going to buy it, even though I am not a fan of hers.


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 2, 2010)

It has very mixed reviews, I think most younger girls love warmer foody scents and think floral=old lady-ish from what I've read in reviews. I'd def have to sample it because I usually don't like floral's either unless they have a strong sweetness to them too. 

I do think that family has really nice skin, I know they wear tons of makeup though so IDK if thats why lol. They'd prob do good with a skincare line at first but I bet it won't last that long and will end up clearanced at Sephora lol.


----------



## kiss (Feb 3, 2010)

I refuse to purchase a perfume from them. lol


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 4, 2010)

when will these celebrity/wanna be celebrity clothing line/perfumes/alcoholic beverages end????


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 4, 2010)

^never. we can thank jlo for starting it all lol linsay lohan selling self tanner at sephora is the worst. that girl is always orange with stained palms!


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 4, 2010)

I know right! Freaking Jlo and Puffy, smh! Now everyone is on the bandwagon lol
Since when did LiLo sell tanner? OH lord!


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 5, 2010)

They wear soo much make up i do not see how they can sell a skin line.. i remember in an episode (i'm guilty of watching time to time), Rob said he was interviewing for a marketing job at a skin care line. everything is so fake!


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Feb 5, 2010)

I smelled it in a magazine recently and I thought it stunk. Way to strong. And it smelled like weird flowers. And I think the bottle could have looked a lot better.I didnt like it in the least. Who knows it might be different in person..not a magazine


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 7, 2010)

The Paris Hilton route eh? Be a skank, be filmed being a skank, be famous for nothing, have siblings play off my fame, and then poop out a fragrance.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm a Kim K fan but I doubt I will like the perfume. I'm not a fan of gardenias or anything floral.


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Feb 7, 2010)

I didn't think I would like it, but I had to go smell it at Sephora anyways. I didn't like it. It smelled strongly of Gardenia and is what I thought In Bloom would smell like (by Reese Witherspoon for Avon). I wouldn't think that's what Kim K would pick out at all.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 7, 2010)

she looks like a cheap harlot in the promo photos for the frangrance. even if i had any interest in it before, that would have turned me off to it completely.


----------



## kiss (Feb 7, 2010)

I saw it at Sephora while picking up my Alice in Wonderland pallete. The bottle is hideous, but it surprisingly doesn't smell bad. I like jasmine and I think that's what makes this perfume kinda pleasant or maybe it's the fact I had really low expectaions before smelling it. That being said, I still don't like it enough to buy it and my boyfriend said "meh" when I stuck my hand under his nose at home. lol It also wore off really fast.


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 8, 2010)

i am also surprised she went for the floral route


----------



## funkychik02 (Feb 10, 2010)

It's definitely not for the faint of heart. It's kind of overwhelming.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 10, 2010)

I just smelled this today at Sephora. Not only was the bottle top very difficult to get off (for some reason it was stuck?), the perfume was indeed overwhelming. It was very strong of gardenias and kind of reminds me of Chanel Gardenia perfume. 

As for the ads, I expected something classier. Floral reminds me of classic, feminine.. She should have been in a dress and some pearls, not half naked.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 14, 2010)

I tried it at Sephora.  I sprayed it on a tester strip instead of my skin but I liked it.  It wasn't as strong as people have said.  It's definitely perfume.  It's not a lightly or softly scented fragrance.  It's not clean, or green or gourmand or any of that.  It's full on, grown woman, sexy.  It actually reminds me a lot of Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 14, 2010)

It must be that strong....!

Strong enough to cover up the smell of skanky sex from last night lol


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 14, 2010)

I tried it the other day at sephora it was very strong initially but as the day went by it was nice smelling. I initially was like eww but it grew on me. I may get it not sure because I just got 3 for xmas so it may be in a few months.


----------



## joey444 (Feb 14, 2010)

I was sooo disappointed with her perfume because I really like Kim K and when I was reading the components of the perfume, it sounded like something I would really like.  Sadly, that wasn't the case.  At least on me, there was an overpowering smell of gardenias and while I love gardenias and jasmine, this perfume didn't smell pleasant.

Her ads for the perfume were a disappointment also.  I normally love her makeup and love her clothes but the ads didn't show that side of her.  Overall, I think this was a big miss for her.  Both the perfume and the ads didn't really bring forward the sexiness and fashionable side of her that I really like.


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 14, 2010)

^ i agree with the ad and her make up


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Feb 16, 2010)

i love watching her reality tv show but her perfume has a strong sense that reminds me of my grandma's perfume.


----------



## COBI (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EvoPandaPnay* 

 
_i love watching her reality tv show but her perfume has a strong sense that reminds me of my grandma's perfume._

 
Exactly my first thought when smelling it: it reminds me of something an old lady would wear or on another note, it smells cheap to me.


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

this perfume is gardenia overload...i think its for older adults but i doubt even they would like it, honestly this stuff is awful


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 2, 2010)

Gardenia overload? omg... it sounds like something I would like and I cant get it here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyone got one they are looking to flog??


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 7, 2010)

i smelled it...

it's a floral...and i guess because i lean towards the more fruity scents, i'd pass on this one.

it smells good, for my mom...


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 13, 2010)

the perfume smells like any other gardenia perfume.. nothing really special


----------



## sleepyeyedgirl (Aug 6, 2011)

This perfume smells very much of gardenia and tuberose---just like a few others have said it is in the same family as Michael Kors and Marc Jacobs (self-named)---on myself i do not like the heavy floral notes, but on my grandmother it does smell nice---now it is no longer a sephora exclusive, as a matter of fact Sephora no longer carries it, as she broke the contract they had and let Macys sell it as well--if you are not looking to buy it at full price...i have seen it at TJ Maxx and Marshalls on occasion.


----------

